# Can you over feed Pigeons



## Grits (Mar 18, 2009)

I have some Pigeons in a coop and they are not allowed to fly. I am waiting for some eggs so I can have some homers. Until I get a few young Pigeons they will all be confined to the coop.

Is it possible to overfeed. Right now I am emptying feed every day and then giving them more. If you can overfeed, then how do you determine how much to feed them.

Thanks


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I allow my breeders access to food 24/7 while they are laying and feeding


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Grits said:


> I have some Pigeons in a coop and they are not allowed to fly. I am waiting for some eggs so I can have some homers. Until I get a few young Pigeons they will all be confined to the coop.
> 
> Is it possible to overfeed. Right now I am emptying feed every day and then giving them more. If you can overfeed, then how do you determine how much to feed them.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, overfeeding can be an issue for birds who fly outside, but not for breeding birds, they should have full access to food and grit.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Grits said:


> I have some Pigeons in a coop and they are not allowed to fly. I am waiting for some eggs so I can have some homers. Until I get a few young Pigeons they will all be confined to the coop.
> 
> Is it possible to overfeed. Right now I am emptying feed every day and then giving them more. If you can overfeed, then how do you determine how much to feed them.
> 
> Thanks


if you are breeding, let them have enough feed so that there is just a bit left over at the end of the day, that way you won't waste alot, or pour back the leftovers in the bag, as long as you don't have poop in it and reuse it for the next day.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

If they are not on eggs yet I just give mine 1 ounce per bird per day. Once they are on eggs I give them maybe around 1.5 ounce. Once they hatch, then you can give them food 24/7. Overfat pigeons before they have eggs might not be good.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I think, that I would agree with Rod, I very rarely breed pigeons, but when I have, or will, It would be good to have your pigeons in the best all around condition possable.
I sold some baby budgies once, only to be told that they were too fat. They were ok, but not the best.
Wrong diet.
Hope this helps.


----------

